
Eastern Canada Cellphone Service Disruption - DeepWinter
http://globalnews.ca/news/3648234/cellphone-service-outage/
======
jonawesomegreen
Bell and Telus cells are out all over PEI as far as I can tell.

~~~
DeepWinter
I think it stretches as far as NFLD.

